# 24



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, the stress of watching tonight's 24 is killing me :smt107 :smt107 :smt107


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Man, the stress of watching tonight's 24 is killing me :smt107 :smt107 :smt107


I'm trying watch 24 and work on this site at the same time... Having a hard time!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn, I can't believe it ended like that. Just when it seems to be all wrapped up, they gotta fill in a few more episodes w/ something... So, they irritate ya and tease ya that the Pres won't be caught afterall :x :x :x


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No other 24 fans? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I don't get the networks... I'm too cheap to pay the extra 5 bucks a month! :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cheapy - buy all those guns, but won't pay for tv :-D :? :? :?


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Hehe, yeah... We watch the reruns, the History channel, Discover and a lot of movies though... My biggest problem is sitting through those insufferable commercials... My guess is that you hate them too, and use that opportunity to post... Come on, admit it... :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, if I miss it, I usually set up the DVR to tape it. It is nice to sit and watch it afterwards and skip past the commercials. I almost prefer tp watch it after it is originally on because of this.

It was the reruns of 24 that got me into it. This current season is the first season I have really watched. I watched 2 re-runs right before this season started, and I was hooked. Never saw it before.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

24 sounds interesting. That is what brought me to your post. I was hoping someone else was going to banter with you about it... I'm passively curious...

There is another gun forum that the owner/administrator has banned all reference to 24... Needless to say, I no longer hang out there just because of him... So you might say, I dropped a good gun forum over this show that I've never seen, know nothing about because of this HMFWIC!

BTW, smart way to watch TV! :wink:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, this past week's episode is killing me  - They keep making things more complicated. Can't wait to see the finale next week.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Look who was on another show...

The Pres from 24 in space...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'm not watching this season. I started the 're-runs' on DVD 2 months ago. Just finished up season 4 last weekend. Now I'm dying for season 5 to come out on DVD!!!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've only seen parts of season 1 and 4 on A&E. I didn't like either as much as this season, though. This season was very good, and I think a great introduction for a newcomer to the series like me.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> 24 sounds interesting. That is what brought me to your post. I was hoping someone else was going to banter with you about it... I'm passively curious...
> 
> There is another gun forum that the owner/administrator has banned all reference to 24... Needless to say, I no longer hang out there just because of him... So you might say, I dropped a good gun forum over this show that I've never seen, know nothing about because of this HMFWIC!
> 
> BTW, smart way to watch TV! :wink:


What forum was that?

-------

I forgot to adjust the PVR to account for W's speech the other night. What happened?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> There is another gun forum that the owner/administrator has banned all reference to 24...


Wow, that's a little strange...


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Finale is on :-D


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Im waiting for the book to come out..... :-D :-D 8)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> What forum was that?


I see the Sig Forum has outlawed it - weird...


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Vom Kriege said:
> 
> 
> > What forum was that?
> ...


Ah, that explains alot considering who runs it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Now that Jack is captured by the Chinese, I'll be pissed at my Chinese wife until the next season starts in January :smt120 :smt120 :smt120 :smt120


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

hmmm...... what's a 24? (ducking for cover) no seriously, i spend all my time watching old john wayne movies on dvd, and if the tv is on it is usually history channel or national geographic. what channel / time does it come on? since you guys are so addicted maybe i should submit to peer pressure...lol

danny

edited to add: oh yeah doesn't it star the guy who played doc scurlock, you know what's his name, donald sutherlands son....


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Now that Jack is captured by the Chinese, I'll be pissed at my Chinese wife until the next season starts in January :smt120 :smt120 :smt120 :smt120


 :smt081


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

viper31373 said:


> hmmm...... what's a 24? (ducking for cover) no seriously, i spend all my time watching old john wayne movies on dvd, and if the tv is on it is usually history channel or national geographic. what channel / time does it come on? since you guys are so addicted maybe i should submit to peer pressure...lol
> 
> danny
> 
> edited to add: oh yeah doesn't it star the guy who played doc scurlock, you know what's his name, donald sutherlands son....


It stars Keifer Sutherland as Jack Bauer.

He is basically a govt operative for the Counter Terrorism Unit (although, for the past couple of seasons, he is no longer an employee, but they keep bringing him back temporarily).

Anyway - The show is in real time - 1 day - Each episode is 1 hour, and there are 24 episodes in the season.


----------



## Zerwas (May 28, 2006)

24 is the ONLY show I watch faithfully. Oh sure, it is unrealistic at times, but it is VERY entertaining.

The new MI3 movie reminds me of a 125 minute episode of 24. Non stop action.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the show is very entertaining. I can't wait for the next season


----------



## bruchi (Jun 5, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Vom Kriege said:
> ...


We'll I heard that they got all upset when he switched from Sigs on all preious seasons as his "got to" weapon to HK but then the folks at the HK forum could not get enough of it.

After a week without the show which I tivoed I could not help myself and watched the first 2 hour episode this morning.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, so that is why it's a taboo topic there. I wondered. I see it covered at HK Pro a lot.

Thanks...

Yes, it sucks that we must wait until Jan now. I keep teasing my Chinese wife to tell me where Jack is at :-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

All I want to know is when season 5 is going to hit DVD......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I love the show, but don't know if it's the type of show I could rewatch completely ffrom start to end (after seeing it 1 time).


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, I'm with you there Ship. I haven't watch Season 5 yet.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Yeah, I'm with you there Ship. I haven't watch Season 5 yet.


Season 5 is awesome.


----------

